# IRS postpones April 15 U.S. tax deadline to May 17



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/03/17/irs-pushes-april-15-us-tax-deadline-to-may-17.html


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

It is June 15th for Texas because we couldn't figure out how to keep the lights on during a snowstorm.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> It is June 15th for Texas because we couldn't figure out how to keep the lights on during a snowstorm.


wait wait wait...

Texas has electricity?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

LMAO. :roflmao:
.
At this rate I'll get the 1400 before the return money for 2019. One Agent I talked to a month ago said they're 5-6 months behind. The news the other day said, interviewing someone from the IRS said 7 months behind. Siteing, Stimulis checks have priority, they were closed for awhile and very limited staff.

Actually come to think of it. She did say they still have 7 million returns to process for 2019.


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> wait wait wait...
> 
> Texas has electricity?way too many fleeing from blue states


and way too many fleeing from blue states


----------

